# Suisin INOX Western 80mm Paring Knife and some other stuff



## JBroida (Dec 20, 2011)

We just got in those Suisin INOX Western Paring Knives I told you guys about the other day... stock is limited as we tried to get them here right away. I also put up some Suisin INOX Western Sujihikis we have in stock- 240mm, 270mm, and 300mm.

You can find them all here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/suisin/suisin-inox-western.html


----------

